
Why would a professor from Harvard shovel his own snow? (2016) - cuchoi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqyXIe5up68
======
cuchoi
"The world's scarcest resources (highly skilled entrepreneurs, innovators and
engineers) are being deployed to economize on one of the world's most abundant
resources (low skill labor) because prices and availability are distorted by
barriers to labor mobility". \- Lant Pritchett

